# Anyone?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Anyone seen any of these in the U.S.?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks alot like a panamanian arautus with orange replacing the usual green. Very pretty frog!!

-Bill J.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*I agree with Bill*

It looks like a hybrid of a leucomelas X auratus. Be careful, there are a few frog breeders who are not too keen on hybrids. Some people do not want the price wars that hybrids in snake trade have caused. There are also some people who find it unethical to cross species. :|


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

*trunctus x orange leuc*

i think it si a trunctus x orange leuc. not sure but it looks like ones ive seen.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You've seen pics of truncatus x luec? I'd be interested in seeing them. I'd be interested in seeing the leuc x auratus crosses while I'm at it lol.

Another thing would be a little more info on the pic. Taken in the wild? Taken from someone's website? Size reference on the frog? Splashing up a random pic isn't always helpful in figuring out what it is to detemine if we've heard of it.

The markings look like some of the auratus tobago morphs, with the wrong color. Similar to some of those "yellow" banded fantasiticus but the body shape looks wrong to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

That frog is from a guy named Nango. The pic is off wildsky.net . He lists the frog as a gold auratus.
http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky/vi ... nangol.htm


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I've heard somewhere that there are copper auratus that look similar to the one in the photo.

Justin


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*copper auratus*

I've seen some interesting yellow/light goldish auratus come in from the panama imports that DID have those morkings. Interesting animals, but they didn't have colors that were that strongly orange. Then I checked out the pics on the page the frog came from and my eyes wanted to bleed some of that stuff is so bright. So my guess is yes, that is an auratus, yes, its one of the panama imports much like the others look to be, but the colors are off due to the frog probibly being in shade (darkening the yellow/gold to orange) and the camera pulling out colors rather brightly.

I personally have pics of the type frog I'm talking about, but can't find a page to link it, and don't wanna mess with the new copyright stuff. WorldWideFauna seems to no longer have the pic on its site. Blue is basically the green missing yellow. These frogs are an example of the green missing blue.... leaving an interesting yellow color.

This is the best link i can find: http://www.wildsky.net/frogs/eeeauratusblackgold.htm

Some hawaiian auratus (maybe not in the hobby but in hawaii photos) also show coloration more towards yellow/gold.

Whats interesting is "auratus" means golden, be we rarely see anything other than the green and blue forms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: copper auratus*



KeroKero said:


> I've seen some interesting yellow/light goldish auratus come in from the panama imports that DID have those morkings. Interesting animals, but they didn't have colors that were that strongly orange. Then I checked out the pics on the page the frog came from and my eyes wanted to bleed some of that stuff is so bright. So my guess is yes, that is an auratus, yes, its one of the panama imports much like the others look to be, but the colors are off due to the frog probibly being in shade (darkening the yellow/gold to orange) and the camera pulling out colors rather brightly.
> 
> I personally have pics of the type frog I'm talking about, but can't find a page to link it, and don't wanna mess with the new copyright stuff. WorldWideFauna seems to no longer have the pic on its site. Blue is basically the green missing yellow. These frogs are an example of the green missing blue.... leaving an interesting yellow color.
> 
> ...


The photo you've got there looks like auratus "ancon hill". Might also be auratus "Darien" that is a smaller auratus.



Dennis Nilsson, Sweden
http://www.dartfrog.tk


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

This is a golden auratus. This color morph is not easily available, and is most popular in Asia. The literal translation of Dendrobates Auratus is " A leaf stalker decorated in gold." I am taking latin in school and translated this for extra credit. LOl. This would be an awsome frog to have, but good luck finding them for sale.


----------

